# Prop Artisan from New York



## erichart (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone!
I finally joined this forum after nudging from some of its members. I am a props artisan currently living in New York City. I've been building props for about six years, working in theatre around nine years. I run a props blog which talks about making props, working in props, and thinking about props. I have a beautiful fiance and a precocious cat.


----------



## Van (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Please share some of your knowledge here!!!! we need more props, set and SPFX people. Good to meet you, Glad you are here.



erichart said:


> ...... I have a beautiful fiance and a precocious cat.


 
Oddly enough I have a beautiful cat and two precocious children....... the wifes notB ad either.....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth!

Just like Van side, we are always eager to have more people in the "other" realms of technical theatre, ESPECIALLY working professionals.


----------



## lieperjp (Apr 16, 2009)

Van said:


> Oh Please share some of your knowledge here!!!! we need more props, set and SPFX people. Good to meet you, Glad you are here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better hope your wife doesn't see that...


----------



## derekleffew (May 13, 2009)

Thank you, erichart, for the well-written and informative Collaborative Article: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/12880-how-research-props.html.:lol:


----------

